# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Bang dat ik zwanger ben

## vannie27

Ik heb nu 3 maanden een spiraal en iedere keer als ik in bed lig lichten krampen in mijn buik.
Maar wil nog geen test doen zijn best duur.
Ik ben de afgelopen maand ook niet meer ongie geweest.
Kent iemant dit of zelf meegemaakt.

groetjes vannie

----------


## Mila

Vannie,
Heb je een regelmatige cyclus, of wil die nog wel eens "schommelen". Deze schommeling kan misschien de reden zijn dat je de afgelopen maand nog niet ongesteld bent geweest. Wacht het anders nog een weekje af.
Maar om zekerheid te hebben of je al-dan-niet zwanger bent, adviseer ik je toch om zo'n testje te kopen. Weet je meteen waar je aan toe bent en welke stappen je wél of niet hoeft te nemen.
Zo'n testje is niet zo duur toch? Volgens mij kan je bij het Kruidvat eentje voor onder de € 10,= kopen. 
Vannie, dit is misschien niet het antwoord/de reactie die je wilde horen, maar als ik jou was, zou ik voor *zekerheid* gaan.

Sterkte en succes.

Groet Mila

----------

